# mObridge Pre-Amp



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this company and their products? 

I've been really interested in their M1000-M-DA1 Digital Pre-Amp & M1000-M-DA2 Digital & Analog Pre-Amp.

Currently working on a 2011 CL63 AMG2 and if either of these integrate (can't tell for sure based off the website) I'd love to use them. Problem is, I can't get through to anyone at the company. I've left multiple voice mails over the past few days and even sent in a few emails and no response on either. Seems pretty crazy that their would be NO ONE available to talk to at a company like this over a few day time frame. 

Anyone have any useful info or good contact info on them or a distributor that I might be able to ask questions and get product from?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I have been running a DA1 in my M3 for 6 months or so and it works and sounds great. PM me if you have any questions on the unit.


----------



## nummmy (Feb 17, 2012)

@ tmr - i will pm as well. have a bmw x5 and looking to do the same. thanks


----------



## Ocean (Apr 8, 2011)

I've got one for sale if anyone is still in the market.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

we've used them before in conjunction with the BitOne and it worked out great. i don't remember what model vehicles they were. i know they are only compatible with some MOST vehicles, not all MOST vehicles.


----------



## digiandy (Aug 18, 2012)

Ocean, Is it still available?



Ocean said:


> I've got one for sale if anyone is still in the market.


----------



## DeJule (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a DA2 for sale...


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a few DA2's as well.


----------



## Piers1989 (Jun 20, 2013)

Do either of you have a DA2 for sale still?

How much for shipping to the uk?


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Piers1989 said:


> Do either of you have a DA2 for sale still?
> 
> How much for shipping to the uk?


email me I may have one. 

[email protected]


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

or contact cartronics in the UK... 

We often install the bluetooth oem units from mobridge, and they have some nice quality products..


----------



## duvelke (Jul 4, 2013)

good morning.

does anybody still have an da2 for sale ?

gtz from Holland.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

Check hier

<---------


----------



## duvelke (Jul 4, 2013)

I am still looking


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

duvelke said:


> I am still looking


Checked your DSP allready? Or just taking the chance?


----------



## duvelke (Jul 4, 2013)

Woosey said:


> Checked your DSP allready? Or just taking the chance?


started looking for da 2 need it any ways  

dsp. no time for yet. hopefully this week.


----------



## duvelke (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't see any loos contacts. nor do I see broken condensators.
I did see some cooling paste on chip. cleanend it.
still no change in sound .

still having a bees nest in every door.......





here are some links 









[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## duvelke (Jul 4, 2013)

anybody ? 

im still looking....


----------



## duvelke (Jul 4, 2013)

as a small update. I got the cd changer out and cleanend it.

it sounds a lot better now. 

most of the bees have left the doors.....

still looking for mobridge m1000-m-da2


----------



## Athan.G (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking for a mobridge m1000-m-da2 too. Anything available ?


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Contact Don (6spdcoupe) as he sells Mobridge. I bought my DA2 to from him.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

DA3, when it comes out, will have some EQ adjustments built in to correct factory signal a bit before it hits your processor. No ETA...

DA1 is good stuff. Used with a 360.3 before.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a DA2 new in box for $700. Let me know if you are interested.

[email protected]


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

If you use the DA1 with toslink output with a mosconi 6to8, do you need a seperate DRC for the 6to8??


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

hc_TK said:


> If you use the DA1 with toslink output with a mosconi 6to8, do you need a seperate DRC for the 6to8??


Im not sure what a DRC is, but I used the DA1 to toslink on a Bit1 and a Rane RPM26z.


----------



## h0an9 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi guys, looking for some help. I bought a DA2 awhile ago and finally got around to installing it yesterday. I have a 2006 Mercedes CLS55 with Comand. I installed in the trunk after the Navigation disk reader. The audio system seems to work but I'm not getting signal out of the analog preouts. Does this mean I have to take this to the dealer to have it programmed for something or is there a particular location in the MOST optical line I need to have this installed between?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I am working on picking up some gear for my 2013 touareg executive (upgraded dynaudio system). 

I need to keep the factory head unit. It was suggested to me to get a mobridge converter. Could some one explain to me what exactly this item does? Which one will I need? I looked at their website but I am not tech savy at all. 

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

#1BigMike said:


> I am working on picking up some gear for my 2013 touareg executive (upgraded dynaudio system).
> 
> I need to keep the factory head unit. It was suggested to me to get a mobridge converter. Could some one explain to me what exactly this item does? Which one will I need? I looked at their website but I am not tech savy at all.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.


The mObridge unit replaces the factory amplifier with analog (DA2) or optical digital (DA1) signal to use with an external DSP or amp. 

This way you can keep the factory playback functionality and controll the volume/balance etc from your car. 
You will not need to install an aftermarket cd/mp3-player


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

hc_TK said:


> The mObridge unit replaces the factory amplifier with analog (DA2) or optical digital (DA1) signal to use with an external DSP or amp.
> 
> This way you can keep the factory playback functionality and controll the volume/balance etc from your car.
> You will not need to install an aftermarket cd/mp3-player


So it is a munch cleaner source also? The reason I ask is within my Raptor build I have a mosconi 6 to 8 and DSP RCD. It was tied directly into the factory sony amp. I still have all functionality of my factory buttons (volume, seat warmers, AC etc..) as normal. However, I was told that factory amp is the week link in my system (its a dirty source). If I wanted to replace it, I would have to loose some of my integration. This is the main reason I left it. 

So is the morbidge unit a all out replacement of factory amp or to be used in addition to?

Just trying to get a good understanding prior to purchase.


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been looking at MoBridge for an upcoming build I am working on for a Porsche Macan. I have been in contact with Julian from MoBridge and if I understand the MOST system correctly it is a digital interface that sends a digital signal to the factory amp so the MoBridge converts the MOST digital signal to either a Toslink compatible digital signal or an analog signal for inputs to amplifiers or DSP's. The PA3 takes the MOST signal and functions like a DSP with 8 analog outputs with active filters, eq and time delay. It, in theory, can replace a Mosconi 6 to 8 and take a second DSP out of signal process. Don't know if anyone has used one yet to know how well it works.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Tom Westling said:


> I have been looking at MoBridge for an upcoming build I am working on for a Porsche Macan. I have been in contact with Julian from MoBridge and if I understand the MOST system correctly it is a digital interface that sends a digital signal to the factory amp so the MoBridge converts the MOST digital signal to either a Toslink compatible digital signal or an analog signal for inputs to amplifiers or DSP's. The PA3 takes the MOST signal and functions like a DSP with 8 analog outputs with active filters, eq and time delay. It, in theory, can replace a Mosconi 6 to 8 and take a second DSP out of signal process. Don't know if anyone has used one yet to know how well it works.


You are correct on all points.

The DA3 is basically a mObridge preamp (DA1), with a built in 8 channel output DSP. 

I have played with the DA3 software, and it's pretty good. I'm currently running a DA1 in conjunction with a 6to8 DSP. But if I was doing a new build, I would just buy the mObridge DA3, as it's only a few hundred bucks more than a DA1.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

audionublet said:


> Anyone have any experience with this company and their products?
> 
> I've been really interested in their M1000-M-DA1 Digital Pre-Amp & M1000-M-DA2 Digital & Analog Pre-Amp.
> 
> ...


Advanced marketing in California, that's the only place in the U.S. That I know of that sells them , I use most bridges almost every week , they can get you the part


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

oabeieo said:


> Advanced marketing in California, that's the only place in the U.S. That I know of that sells them , I use most bridges almost every week , they can get you the part


I am trying to confirm that the Porsche Macan with the base stereo uses the MOST system. Does anyone know?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Tom Westling said:


> I am trying to confirm that the Porsche Macan with the base stereo uses the MOST system. Does anyone know?


Not sure about the new Macan... but I'm 99% sure that it uses MOST network.

That being said, it's not listed as a compatible vehicle on the mObridge website (probably because they haven't developed the configuration software yet).

Vehicle Compatibility Guide | mObridge


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the Macan. I will update when my new machine arrives in June.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Tom Westling said:


> Thanks for the info on the Macan. I will update when my new machine arrives in June.


Yeah I think diceon makes a piece for that as well , but , I know the most recent mobridges have been a bit diffrent, more dip switch settings , and some cars don't require you have your car programmed like they used to, you could easily call Porsche and find out if yours is most. I would bet it is. I have seen only one new bmw in last year out of the 40 or so I have worked on that wasn't most. I pretty sure all the Porsche stuff is most. But it wouldn't suprise my if there's a run of them without it,


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> You are correct on all points.
> 
> The DA3 is basically a mObridge preamp (DA1), with a built in 8 channel output DSP.
> 
> I have played with the DA3 software, and it's pretty good. I'm currently running a DA1 in conjunction with a 6to8 DSP. But if I was doing a new build, I would just buy the mObridge DA3, as it's only a few hundred bucks more than a DA1.


I have played with the free interface and it seems good. Did you actually run sound through it? How flexible did it seem compared to your 6 to 8 in real life.


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

I went to the Porsche dealer today and found out that the Bose system and the Burmester systems definitely use the MOST system. Not sure if the base stereo does or not. I will keep digging. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

Its seems I'm the beta test for the DA3. Short answer, it is fantastic.

Took about 30 minutes to install. Remove factor amp and take the most connection from it directly into the DA3. power/ground right from amp power inputs. Download configuration software and install. Needed a mini USB to USB connector (10 feet), that i got at best put for 10 bucks for software. 

The DSP has tons of possibilities. As a first run, i set distance based T/A. Using sub as "0" all other distances were then substrated from the distance to the sub and imaging is fantastic. 

phase inversion possible for each channel. 

All crossovers set in about 3 minutes. Up to 24dB slopes and three choices (mine are all Butterworth right now).

As for Eq, i have done very little. It does have master PEQ and well as individual channel PEQ. Not sure of the exact number of points, I have only used about 7 on the master.

The display can get a bit cluttered, but at the bottom the f and q of each EQ point is described so you can tell.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

This is good to hear...more options. What is the pricing on the DA3? As more and more products come out the technology should get better and the price should come down. Eventually somebody will come out with a most pre-amp/DSP/6ch Amp combo. 

How is the software?


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

Hugg727 said:


> This is good to hear...more options. What is the pricing on the DA3? As more and more products come out the technology should get better and the price should come down. Eventually somebody will come out with a most pre-amp/DSP/6ch Amp combo.
> 
> How is the software?


750$

Dsp is fine for me. Only limit I can guess at is if you wanted to form a center or L-R rear fill. 

I will report back further when I get my system more fully up. I have a wonky amp channel that is reeking havoc....2 new arc xdi coming to replace current 700/5 so I can go full active. 

Regarding the one piece solution, check out rare audio.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

Very interesting but pricey 

Rare Audio


----------

